# Ryan Adams



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

10/07 - Vancouver, BC @ Orpheum Theatre
10/09 - Edmonton, AB @ Francis Winspear Theatre
10/10 - Calgary, AB @ Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium
10/12 - Winnipeg, MB @ Burton Cummings Theatre


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I doubt many canadians would even know this guy. Kind of a Austin thing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

deadear said:


> I doubt many canadians would even know this guy. Kind of a Austin thing.



You're kidding right?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

there is a great set of tunes he did on the letterman show. he was playing an old buck owens acoustic.
i didn't know musical guests sometimes did complete sets for the audience.

http://youtu.be/-T2MOoFL1rg


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> He's playing 1,700 - 2,600 seat venues. He's not U2 or the Rolling Stones, but I think a fair number of people know who he is.
> 
> ...and he's not from Austin.


Exactly. And who doesn't know "Summer of 69"?


:sFun_dancing:


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

What's he got against Ontario? Have you heard of any Toronto dates?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nothing east of Winnipeg in Canada or east of Chicago in the States for now. He does have 2 new albums out shortly - "1984" on August 19, "Ryan Adams" on Sept 9. 

For what it's worth, first I heard of him was when he showed up at some Phil Lesh shows after Warren Haynes and Jimmy Herring left. '05-'06 - somewhere in there.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

He's got an album on the way, glad he's touring it, wish he'd get closer to me though. No way am I gonna make it to the prairies.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

To bad there isn't any Ontario show's, I really liked his stuff when he had the cardinals as his band. His earlier solo stuff is good too. He seemed to be pretty prolific in the early 2000's put out a load of records.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Exactly. And who doesn't know "Summer of 69"?
> 
> 
> :sFun_dancing:


Heckling him until I get kicked out of one of his shows is on my bucket list. 

But this is pretty cool.

[video=youtube;1iBe53ruE1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iBe53ruE1g[/video]


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Ashes and Fire was a great album so I'm looking forward to what's coming out. Another Ontarian that wishes he'd come this way.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep seen him up as a guest with Sheryl Crow for one song in Austin (if it makes you happy) three cords and he was totaly blowing it. Just sayin.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Streaming live now from Newport Folk Festival

http://www.npr.org/event/music/332030079/ryan-adams-live-in-concert-newport-folk-festival-2014


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

deadear said:


> Yep seen him up as a guest with Sheryl Crow for one song in Austin (if it makes you happy) three cords and he was totaly blowing it. Just sayin.


What were the three cords plugged into?!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.npr.org/2014/08/31/343973366/first-listen-ryan-adams-ryan-adams?autoplay=true


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

pstratman said:


> What's he got against Ontario? Have you heard of any Toronto dates?


Sorry, it makes me giggle a bit. "Where are the Ontario shows?" Damn, don't you get everything there anyway?
This is just his western Canada start. East comes with the new album release. Patients young Jedi, all good things come to those who wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tal Wilkinfeld is on his latest release streaming here.... 

http://www.npr.org/2014/08/31/34397...=nprmusic&utm_term=music&utm_content=20140831


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I like this guy. At the top of his song-writting game!


----------

